# How did all this happen?!?!? Surgery 8/29/12



## titangrrl05 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi there! Not only am I new to the board, but new to life with Thyroid issues. Life was going swimmingly along until 5/7/2012. I went in for my annual and told my OBGYN that I was planning on getting preggers this summer. He was happy and ran a few extra blood tests including Glucose Intolerance and Thyroid panel. I KNEW something was up when he called me to come into the office for the results. OK - I'm chubby, I eat pretty badly, it's got to be my glucose, right?

Well - 3 months, 6 blood panels, Thyroid scan w/Uptake, Thyroid U/S, and Summer gone to depression/exhaustion, I have surgery scheduled for August 29th. (I don't know all my various numbers ~ my mom keeps that file on me, she's a nurse) All I know is that there are 2 nodules on the right side 4.5cm and 1.5 cm, they are "Hot" so I've been running Hyper. I'm currently on Tapazole 10mg once a day and Atenolol 50 mg 2x/day (both for the symptoms and my years-old hypertension)

I've had no biopsies/FNA, nor do I want. Because of my age (32) and my ultimate desire to be pregnant, surgery was the only discussed option. I'm schedule for a Partial with option of Total, depending on the quick pathology to be done during surgery.

Overall, I'm not worried about the surgery itself. I chose this date because it is the best time for me to take a week off work, I'm a corporate accountant, and during the last week and 1st weeks of the month are best times for me to be off (in my specific company/job). I'll be off from the 29th through the 9th, returning on 9/10. With regards to work, because of upcoming budgeting and Q3 end, and year end, If I don't do the surgery now, I will push it until June 2013 (I'm a workoholic and my priorities are WAY out of whack)

I am worried, however, about this 'dump' I keep reading about, and this possibly not feeling well for weeks/months afterwards. I don't have time or patience for all of this. I have a half-marathon to complete in February, and I'll do whatever I need to do to cross that finish line! Training at this time of year has always kept me sane through Year End at work.

I don't know of any meds they'll have me on afterwards (as the hope is it will stay a Partial) They're hoping the left side will come back to life afterwards.

My mom will be taking the same time off to care for me, as my husband is a Tax Accountant and this is his 2nd busy season. By August 29th, he's eating dinner at work 4 days a week, and coming home after 8pm. And there's no reason for him to see me in any light other than my normal Cheery self  He'll be at the hospital for the duration of the surgery and then he'll go back to work. Besides, we all know that I'm a baby and I want my mommy!!!!!! (the doc forgot to cut the umbilical cord 32 years ago  and my hubs is amazing at accepting that fact! It's his parents and my dad & stepmom who have me nervous about their Hovering. My stepmom had a TT 3 years ago due to cancer, and while she has been an amazing resource, I just want my Mommy.

I AM looking forward to recovering by watching hours upon hours of US open Tennis!

And lastly, I'm very worried that I won't be able to fast for the Jewish Holiday of Yom Kippur, which will be exactly 4 weeks post-op. This is what has caused me the most pain/suffering/tears. Any experience/opinions about this?

OK - so this has been looooooong. Can't wait to get this over with and get back to not being so tired at the end of the day. Thanks in advance for thoughts/opinions/encouragment!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome!

It is great your mom is a nurse and can help you navigate this.

Your story is very familiar to me. At 31, after many miscarriages, I went to the doctor because of my desire to get pregnant. A hot nodule was found. I had surgery on 11/14/1990 and our son was born on 11/12/91.

Why do you think you cannot fast for the holiday?

I did not experience a thyroid dump either time. After the partial, I felt great within a week.

Best wishes to you. I am sure you will receive lots of info from otheres here. It is a very supportive board.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The dump is really the first ~72 hours after surgery (roughly), so I think you'll be fine.

Titrating replacement medication can be a pain in the butt, but it you start at a decent amount, it should get resolved relatively quiuckly. Just be sure they test TSH along with free t3 and free t4.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titangrrl05 said:


> Hi there! Not only am I new to the board, but new to life with Thyroid issues. Life was going swimmingly along until 5/7/2012. I went in for my annual and told my OBGYN that I was planning on getting preggers this summer. He was happy and ran a few extra blood tests including Glucose Intolerance and Thyroid panel. I KNEW something was up when he called me to come into the office for the results. OK - I'm chubby, I eat pretty badly, it's got to be my glucose, right?
> 
> Well - 3 months, 6 blood panels, Thyroid scan w/Uptake, Thyroid U/S, and Summer gone to depression/exhaustion, I have surgery scheduled for August 29th. (I don't know all my various numbers ~ my mom keeps that file on me, she's a nurse) All I know is that there are 2 nodules on the right side 4.5cm and 1.5 cm, they are "Hot" so I've been running Hyper. I'm currently on Tapazole 10mg once a day and Atenolol 50 mg 2x/day (both for the symptoms and my years-old hypertension)
> 
> ...












Goodness........................you should be good to go for Yom Kippur!

It is unfortunate that this had to happen but the good news is it will all be taken care of and you will go on to live your life, have the children you want to have and much much more.

Having not had the surgery, I will leave the support and knowledge to those on this board who have. I am sure they will be posting to you during the week.

Good thing you have your mom to help you through. This is a very good thing!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

try to get on thyroid replacement as soon as possible. If you can, maybe you get some t3 you can take to keep you going. I personally dumped at 31 days, and now im rebounding back. others have had no dump at all etc.

as far as the fasting goes - from one tribal member to another, you may already know this, but the rules say that you can break the rules as long as it is medically necessary and it doesnt harm anyone. I think you would be fine if you skipped fasting this year. If you have any questions - maybe talk to your Rabbi. Bruce


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

So completely new to all this what do you mean when you say dumped?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Be sure post op they test your FT-4 and FT-3 and aim for mid range - once there - you can decide if you need more meds.

Some people feel best at 3/4 range - it's a very individual thing.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I tried armour and my ft3 was sky high and my ft4 was in the toilet so i switched to a t4 only compound. I want to get the t4 looking good, then ill add some t3.

mid to high ranges are always nice - i couldnt agree more.

dumped- i had my thyroid out, was doing pretty good for 30 days. ON day 31 i got really nauseas, exhausted, ears started ringing, felt horrible. Was on vacation when it happened. I came back to Dallas and had labs done and found out my tsh was like 35 and my ft4 was .5 (range .8 to 1.8) and my ft3 was near bottom.

Some people do fine after surgery, they take the replacement and immediately feel fine. Some cant even tell they are any different. But in my case, my body basically "dumped" everything it was storing and i crashed. so i guess the word "dumping" means where your body gets rid of all its stored hormone before the replacement starts to take effect. Do yall agree?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> But in my case, my body basically "dumped" everything it was storing and i crashed. so i guess the word "dumping" means where your body gets rid of all its stored hormone before the replacement starts to take effect. Do yall agree?


When I've seen it described (generally here on the forum), it's been described as the thyroid itself dumping _during surgery _everything it had been working on producing _prior to surgery_. I don't know the "science" behind it, but I think most people define it this way, which would indicate that the patient would feel the effects pretty immediately--becoming hyperthyroid pretty soon after surgery because of all the thyroid hormone that's been "dumped" into the body.

But Bruce, I totally get what you're saying as well, and that makes sense in another way.


----------

